# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Littekenweefsel na 2 hernia operaties 1xlinks en 1x rechts

## anjaenwim

Ik ben 2x aan een hernia geopereerd. nu heb ik weer uitval in mijn rechtervoet en erg veel pij in het bijzonder met iggen en zitten. lopen gaat eigenlijk het beste.
wie heeft hier ervaring mee en weet wat hier aan te doen is?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo anjaenwim,

http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ittekenweefsel en http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ittekenweefsel en http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ittekenweefsel
staan ervaringen met hernias en littekenweefsel, hopelijk vind je daar wat je zoekt

----------

